# What Will Uber do to Sabotage the Strike?



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been looking at the welcome section of the forum, and the delusions the newbies have is very concerning. There's a constant stream of these newbies, so I expect that they won't respect the strike.

What lies are they being fed? Some people are even still leasing new cars so they can Uber. A few years ago, driving passengers around for money was just called being a taxi driver, and was considered one of the least glamorous jobs one could have. Now it's called Uber and it's hip.

This Strike has gotten considerable media attention already, and Uber must already be devising ways to fracture it.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Randy "Uberman" Shear is one way they're doing it. Some other ****tard on here glados is another. Other than that, I haven't seen anything stand out. According to Gooberman, Uber's not even acknowledging anything is going on.

Lets make sure they acknowledge it Oct. 16-18th. Uber OFF


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Request and cancell the trips will do the job.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

And driving for Lyft for the weekend is cool too.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber will say there was no significant effect on their ********* service regardless of what happens.

If they did acknowledge it, it would be along the lines of 'unfortunately, we were unable to provide the consumer with safe, affordable rides.'

These people aren't really Human.


----------



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

They already are with that shill uber man


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, crowsandcats.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

UNS


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

The strike will probably trigger a surge for those scabs not participating.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Randy "Uberman" Shear is one way they're doing it. Some other ****tard on here glados is another. Other than that, I haven't seen anything stand out. According to Gooberman, Uber's not even acknowledging anything is going on.
> 
> Lets make sure they acknowledge it Oct. 16-18th. Uber OFF


uber cannot acknowledge the strike. it will only bring media attention. they are trying to diminish it by ignoring it. that is smart. also uber thinks that we are just talk. that we don't have the resolve to go through with it. they're hoping for the best.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daniel12345 is another Uber employee sent here to tell drivers not to strike.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

They gonna show fake cars on the app. Activate as much new drivers on that day . Uber shills will be driving on that day.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Daniel12345 is another Uber employee


This person is not on the board. Where did you find him?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> This person is not on the board. Where did you find him?


Here, 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/joining-the-strike-supporting-terrorism.38108/


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Thx!


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Not worried about Sabotage. More concerned about the aftermath. 
Say rates get increased but then commission on Uber X go to 30%. This was something I thought of when a "false alarm" went out that Uber increased 20% commission rates. 
But really is there laywers involved to block backlash or anything else to be done against drivers? I am seeing part time drivers and even deactivated/quit drivers jumping into this trying to get others involved. But they have nothing much to lose.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Uber doesn't have to do anything to sabotage the strike. We have plenty of fellow drivers who are so against striking and striking drivers that they will work overtime just to thwart the efforts of striking drivers. I was thrown out and banned from a Facebook group simply for asking "why so much hate and vitriol against the strike? " our fellow drivers are our biggest adversaries in this protest.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by *Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.*

We need to call the attention of all new drivers.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Uber doesn't have to do anything to sabotage the strike. We have plenty of fellow drivers who are so against striking and striking drivers that they will work overtime just to thwart the efforts of striking drivers. I was thrown out and banned from a Facebook group simply for asking "why so much hate and vitriol against the strike? " our fellow drivers are our biggest adversaries in this protest.


Yep you are 100% correct. Lepke I will sum up what alot of people see.

The more people post incorrect list of demands, say they quit already but pushing an agenda, post statements that a 5yr old looks to post (wall of text, no commas, punctuation), the more people run around and state lets get new drivers on board (thats desperation at its finest because they feel defeated already).
I could go on and on. 
The more people will come to their own sense of what to do. Which is to question everything!

The people they should have involved (mature, rational, organized, actual full time drivers) are the one's everyone is pissing off. You can't stir up a bunch of people like Abe has done then say its not about me but the drivers. He now sits in a corner and takes no responsibility.

Because he has been FIRED anyway.

It leads to question then why say anything at all and start something you can't benefit from. Unless he is self gloating! He didn't speak well in that video and was obviously rattled. And there was no need to make the video. And don't try to tell me "he just wants what is best for drivers left". Yeah the best or just to get back at Uber because he got what he deserved.

What Dallas Black/SUV did was for themself. And from that each city with issues like low mileage rate etc should had organized and go to the Uber Office to get that city where it needs to be. I know some are trying to do this. But as a whole it is a 3 ring circus and looks like crap. Mature, organized, rational people would do as Dallas did. Not this 3 ring Circus!


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

tripAces said:


> Yep you are 100% correct. Lepke I will sum up what alot of people see.
> 
> The more people post incorrect list of demands, say they quit already but pushing an agenda, post statements that a 5yr old looks to post (wall of text, no commas, punctuation), the more people run around and state lets get new drivers on board (thats desperation at its finest because they feel defeated already).
> I could go on and on.
> ...


I don't care about this guy "Abe". The fact that this is getting media coverage and that reporters are asking uber for comment is a good thing. So it took a sketchy guy from KC to get the ball rolling, so what. While this strike will most likely amount to nothing, uber is hearing about it and has to know that it's just the beginning. Looks like Seattle drivers are going to be able to unionize. Uber keeps track of buzz surrounding their brand. Maybe, just maybe they will think twice before doing more shit that piss's off drivers. Probably not but maybe.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Hi, crowsandcats.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


Thanks North Star. A little late on the draw though.

I wish I knew about the 30 days to opt out back in March when I signed up. Uber failed to pay me, so I'm certainly hoping to be a part of a class-action lawsuit.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by *Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.*
> 
> We need to call the attention of all new drivers.


Can anyone give us a tutorial about how to do this exactly? I have a wife with her own cell phone. Other than that, my understanding is that I shouldn't use my own phone. Can I get my wife to use my referral code to download the rider app and then have her start making fake requests or would that give me away?


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber will probably lower the grace period for cancellations from 5 minutes to 3 minutes to counter the strike. 

-Very high hourly guarantees
-Special bonuses for scabs


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Randy "Uberman" Shear is one way they're doing it. Some other ****tard on here glados is another. Other than that, I haven't seen anything stand out. According to Gooberman, Uber's not even acknowledging anything is going on.
> 
> Lets make sure they acknowledge it Oct. 16-18th. Uber OFF


Yes, I just watched uberman's video where he says he's going to carry a pistol and says that lots of drivers will be armed during strike weekend.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Randy "Uberman" Shear is one way they're doing it. Some other ****tard on here glados is another. Other than that, I haven't seen anything stand out. According to Gooberman, Uber's not even acknowledging anything is going on.
> 
> Lets make sure they acknowledge it Oct. 16-18th. Uber OFF


I just saw that Uberman has a gofundme page trying to raise money for a GoPro camera. LOL


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I just saw that Uberman has a gofundme page trying to raise money for a GoPro camera. LOL


Link?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Link?


Sorry. Posting from my phone. Just search "uber" over at gofundme and you should find it.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Sorry. Posting from my phone. Just search "uber" over at gofundme and you should find it.


Yup, found it. Thanks. Lol.

What a damn loser!

https://www.gofundme.com/mcpa7c


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

So now its derail a thread do to opposition. Thats about right.

Also everyone needs to know the Strike has been changed to Work Stoppage/Slow Down. So time to change those posters.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm discrediting a strike naysayer.

I don't think that qualifies as derailing the thread.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm the OP. I do not consider the Arizonan's post to have derailed the thread. Innocent!


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Yup, found it. Thanks. Lol.
> 
> What a damn loser!
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/mcpa7c


LOL


----------



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...closer-to-unionizing--330489341.html?mobile=y


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

So during the strike if I accept a ride. I'm not participating in driving for uber I'm on strike. If I cancel a ride during the strike I'm not working I'm on strike

If I stay at home and do nothing don't accept any rides don't cancel any ride I'm not working I'm on strike

If I stand outside City Hall or the other office I'm not working I'm on strike

If I turn on the app for any reason I'm on strike not working.

See when cab drivers strike they don't even turn on the radio


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber probably will not sabotage the strike. they don't believe we have the balls to rise up against them. uber just did away with cancellation fee in houston. thats a slap in the face and if you think that it won't happen in your market you're wrong. this will be our only chance to be heard. "uber off!"


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> I've been looking at the welcome section of the forum, and the delusions the newbies have is very concerning. There's a constant stream of these newbies, so I expect that they won't respect the strike.
> 
> What lies are they being fed? Some people are even still leasing new cars so they can Uber. A few years ago, driving passengers around for money was just called being a taxi driver, and was considered one of the least glamorous jobs one could have. Now it's called Uber and it's hip.
> 
> This Strike has gotten considerable media attention already, and Uber must already be devising ways to fracture it.


I was a newbie too..I was singing Uber praises from the roof top! Guys take it from my dumb ass..after expenses I was actually making below min wage and that's after I took my stubs to H&R block they told me to find another job. So I quit and I'm glad I did. Uber is a hoax man you have a better chance of finding Bigfoot then making what Bradley and Brain(uber managers) claimed I was making


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

The strike is simple. If a driver turns his app off at 5pm October 16, enjoys the weekend, and turns his app on at midnight October 18 or after, s/he is on strike during that length of time.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

real_deal said:


> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...closer-to-unionizing--330489341.html?mobile=y


POST # 32/real_deal: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for
this Hyperlinked Seattle TV-NEWS
Story with significance for #[F]Uber/
Lyft/Sidecar Pilots nationwide.

More importantly you have chosen to
follow in the "NewsMeister" Tradition
of Our # 1 Notable UPNF Member
chi1cabby , who, in the 16.3 months
since he began, has over EIGHT THOU-
SAND News/NewsRelated Threads to his
Name and to an even more Significant
Extent, has made UPNF the World Leader
as A-B TNC Community & Resource, that
it is Today.

Please join me in Thanking St. Comity
of Chicago, for his Altruism.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The industry is structured in a way that is designed to sabotage organization, so the key is to do your best, see what happens and take it from there. Calling it a work stoppage, slow down or walk off seems much more accurate and might allow for more people to sit down and consider joining.

Disrupt the disruptors, be cool about it. TNC drivers might want to consider creating an association of TNC drivers, a brotherhood, something designed to be an advocate for the rights of TNC drivers. It could provide training, council, help drivers comply with local regulations, create personal agency etc. What the difference is between an association is and a union I wouldn't even know. It is just an idea. Fact is, the Disruptor in question here is vulnerable to disruption. If drivers where to join together, create a means of holding themselves to a standard, providing training and guidance for what it is to be a good TNC driver, someone out there is going to be more than willing to provide you with a dispatching service on terms you might find sustainable.

A coop might be another kind of way to organize. *The very way the industry is organized is intended to keep drivers isolated and at odds. Has that proven to be in the best interest of drivers? * Only in new developing markets and not for long.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

William1964 said:


> So during the strike if I accept a ride. I'm not participating in driving for uber I'm on strike. If I cancel a ride during the strike I'm not working I'm on strike
> 
> If I stay at home and do nothing don't accept any rides don't cancel any ride I'm not working I'm on strike
> 
> ...


My point here was sounds like accepting and canceling on the days of the strike is like a normal average day cuz its all you guys seem to do is accept and cancel accept and cancel.

It sounds more like just showing up for work and doing a half ass job what you guys do anyway ask goober look at the ratings

I have a feeling someone's going to get fired over this I mean deactivated because they accepted and cancelled too many rides. I mean it sounds like you supposed to do it all weekend long I mean how many stripes does too many before someone says that's it we don't need him


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

William1964 said:


> My point here was sounds like accepting and canceling on the days of the strike is like a normal average day cuz its all you guys seem to do is accept and cancel accept and cancel.
> 
> It sounds more like just showing up for work and doing a half ass job what you guys do anyway ask goober look at the ratings
> 
> I have a feeling someone's going to get fired over this I mean deactivated because they accepted and cancelled too many rides. I mean it sounds like you supposed to do it all weekend long I mean how many stripes does too many before someone says that's it we don't need him


not all markets are the same. in LA we are getting pings 15 to 20 minutes away. as for half ass job: our job does not start till we arrive. we don't get paid for the pick up. on your way to pax you are working for free. uber off!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

The idea is to turn the app off at 5pm on the 16th, and leave it off while enjoying the weekend! Turn the app back on after midnight on the 18th.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Please everyone cancel on rides. It's really more powerful then striking. Just due your part with one cancel you will have taken a huge step for all drivers. Some must be sacrificed for the greater good


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Please everyone cancel on rides. It's really more powerful then striking. Just due your part with one cancel you will have taken a huge step for all drivers. Some must be sacrificed for the greater good


I would like to see good an old fashioned rally or picket lines in bar districts. I would like to see drivers from markets with rates in the toilet protesting peacefully in new, high rate, high surge markets. Drivers in high rate, high surge, new markets, markets not saturated with drivers, drivers who are still in the driver's seat should be asked to lend some support before travis gobbles up what is left of their balls and integrity. Stickers and decals could be made for drivers in support of sustainable rates and policy and against noncompetitive pricing. Drivers in high rate, high surge markets could be asked to display them in support.

Lag Monkey: It is simply a matter of disrupting the disruptor while maintaining personal integrity. What they propose now is more a slow down or Log off. That is fine might be more effective with a full head of steam farther down the line. The idea of calling and canceling rides, personally, I don't think it is the end of the world. The idea of a strike is to shut down an operation. Uber is structured to make that extremely difficult as it is. There are only so many options. The people you would be screwing with are already being screwed by Uber in a bigger way. the tactic was already employed by Uber..... Not sure it is necessary because it is likely to create division and used by Uber to create internal conflict. There may be other ways. that being said, if the technique were to be employed, in my mind, smaller, developing high rate/surge markets are a good place to focus energy.

The reason is because they are full of drivers coming in from long distances, are not yet saturated though close, so disruption is more likely to be felt on the consumer end if you could manage to tie up a few cars at once. That said, canceling on drivers at this stage is likely to create more division than good. If momentum can be gained and many people hop on the wagon, well then that could change things.

Good to hear from you Lag Monkey.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I would like to see good an old fashioned rally or picket lines in bar districts. I would like to see drivers from markets with rates in the toilet protesting peacefully in new, high rate, high surge markets. Drivers in high rate, high surge, new markets, markets not saturated with drivers, drivers who are still in the driver's seat should be asked to lend some support before travis gobbles up what is left of their balls and integrity. Stickers and decals could be made for drivers in support of sustainable rates and policy and against noncompetitive pricing. Drivers in high rate, high surge markets could be asked to display them in support.
> 
> Lag Monkey: It is simply a matter of disrupting the disruptor while maintaining personal integrity. What they propose now is more a slow down or Log off. That is fine might be more effective with a full head of steam farther down the line. The idea of calling and canceling rides, personally, I don't think it is the end of the world. The idea of a strike is to shut down an operation. Uber is structured to make that extremely difficult as it is. There are only so many options. The people you would be screwing with are already being screwed by Uber in a bigger way. the tactic was already employed by Uber..... Not sure it is necessary because it is likely to create division and used by Uber to create internal conflict. There may be other ways. that being said, if the technique were to be employed, in my mind, smaller, developing high rate/surge markets are a good place to focus energy.
> 
> ...


Travis literally cost me a ball, and I guess my intergraty too. I'm willing to slay a hundred rides in Huston alone now that the cancellation fee is gone. Please don't hate me I only bring love and a little bit of that good weed, but I'll be one of the guys canceling unfortunately


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Travis literally cost me a ball, and I guess my intergraty too. I'm willing to slay a hundred rides in Huston alone now that the cancellation fee is gone. Please don't hate me I only bring love and a little bit of that good weed, but I'll be one of the guys canceling unfortunately


Do what you feel you need to do, you were only asked to jump through hoops while driving for Travis, just try to cancel where it counts.


----------



## UberRach (Mar 10, 2015)

Their guarantees will be 1 ride between 9pm and 12am with 10% acceptance, and online 5 minutes total for a rate of $75/hr.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Yes, I just watched uberman's video where he says he's going to carry a pistol and says that lots of drivers will be armed during strike weekend.


Uberman is nothing but hot air. I hope he carries a gun and gets reported to uber and then gets deactivated again, yes , again. Yes he will drive during the strike simply because it wasn't his idea


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

If everybody that rides with Gooberman would issue a nice 1* rating, you may be able to shut that ****** bag down. Wonder if he would continue sucking Goobers ass?

Wonder what scam he would come up with then? He talks shit about Abe being a scammer, I guess it takes one to know one.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I've been driving for only a few months. (5)
I prefer Lyft - more money, fewer pings. Last two weeks I've given two Uber rides just to remind myself of the difference between the typical Uber pax vs. a Lyft pax.

It's easy for me to strike Uber, I've been doing it for two weeks now. Just got informed that in my market, the Uber cancel fee is zero dollars.

If this is in response to an expected strike by Uber, it's the stupidest thing they could have done. Anyone can place a pin at a 5x surge (there will be lots of them), and see how long it takes for the scab to get fed up and cancel. Zero dollars for the wait, no matter how long.

The issue that we will all have to deal with is that the more effective this strike is, the fewer drivers there are available, the higher the surge. The higher the surge, the more irresistible it becomes to scab a few rides at 7x or more. That kind of surge will weaken a lot of resolve.

I think it's too late to change anything, and I will be driving Lyft that weekend because pax know there will be a strike and are downloading Lyft right now - HOWEVER, if I were to design an effective strike next weekend I would asked drivers to do this:

Turn off your Uber app at 5pm Friday. Imagine the surge created by 30% fewer drivers. Turn it back on at 5:15 and grab some surge money so the scabs don't get it all.
When you drop off, turn off for another 15 minutes. Get some coffee. Lather rinse repeat. Do this until Midnight.

Friday at Midnight is a good time to be on Lyft, get your peak hours for the bonus. Should be lots of Lyft business as pax download and ping Lyft to avoid Uber surges. All those new Lyft drivers will keep Lyft from their version of a surge.

Make your new Lyft customers very happy. Make them want to stay with Lyft. If Lyft is a formidable competitor we are all better off.

Turn Uber on and drive only if it's surging. If it's not surging, turn it off again and wait a few minutes. Drive only during a surge. Cancel all pax out of the surge. Antagonize Uber customers by complaining about Uber's shabby treatment of passengers, surging for no good reason except greed. Tell them to use Lyft instead. If Lyft is a formidable competitor Uber will HAVE to consider adding tips to their app.

I will honor the strike as is, but I like my way better. Taking passengers from Travis and handing them over to Lyft is the only way to make him capitulate.


----------



## UberRach (Mar 10, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Turn Uber on and drive only if it's surging. If it's not surging, turn it off again and wait a few minutes. Drive only during a surge.


I like that you are contributing ideas but respectfully that's not a strike or boycott really. I already do this every weekend I work unless I'm working guarantees.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't like that you are parsing a small part of my post and acting as if I were advocating for what you do every weekend UberRach . I said "...if I were to design an effective strike" part of it would be for everyone to force surges by shutting down at the same time on Friday, and shutting down for 15 minutes between rides.
That way, all "strikers" could benefit from the surge we would cause, not just the scabs. The way next weekend's "strike" is structured, it is a failure waiting to happen. It won't last long enough to cause any real damage to Uber, some riders will end up driving drunk, and all "strikers" will lose money.

Also, telling Uber customers that Lyft is a better rideshare company and giving them your promo code (250 cards for $7 on VistaPrint) takes customers from Uber and hands them to Lyft. That's where it really hurts Uber. You can't do that if the app is off.

But like I said, I support unions and I support strikes and would rather cut off my feet than cross a picket line. I won't run Uber next weekend, no matter how high the surge.


----------



## UberRach (Mar 10, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I don't like that you are parsing a small part of my post and acting as if I were advocating for what you do every weekend UberRach . I said "...if I were to design an effective strike" part of it would be for everyone to force surges by shutting down at the same time on Friday, and shutting down for 15 minutes between rides.
> That way, all "strikers" could benefit from the surge we would cause, not just the scabs. The way next weekend's "strike" is structured, it is a failure waiting to happen. It won't last long enough to cause any real damage to Uber, some riders will end up driving drunk, and all "strikers" will lose money.
> 
> Also, telling Uber customers that Lyft is a better rideshare company and giving them your promo code (250 cards for $7 on VistaPrint) takes customers from Uber and hands them to Lyft. That's where it really hurts Uber. You can't do that if the app is off.
> ...


I don't think your idea is a bad idea. I'm just saying if I were to do that it wouldn't be different than what I and some others already do. Sadly, we don't have Lyft in Houston so I can't do the rest either


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I've been driving for only a few months. (5)
> Turn off your Uber app at 5pm Friday. Imagine the surge created by 30% fewer drivers. Turn it back on at 5:15 and grab some surge money so the scabs don't get it all.
> When you drop off, turn off for another 15 minutes. Get some coffee. Lather rinse repeat. Do this until Midnight.


This makes no sense. So basically your suggestion for a good strike is for everyone to be scabs every 15 minutes? 
NO DRIVING for Uber! There's no room for ambiguity.

I'm not sure why you would want to be a scab, especially now that there's no cancellation fee in your area. Here's what would happen, because of people like me who wouldn't sign back on to Uber even for a 10x surge: 
_You turn the partner app on after 15 minutes and see a 4x surge so you decide to be a scab. Someone dumb enough to request a ride at this high of a surge pings you within the surge territory. You drive to address and wait. Four minutes go by and you get a text: "I'll be out in a second." No one comes out. You wait another five minutes. Nothing. You cancel as a passenger no-show and DO NOT collect a cancellation fee._


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm not talking about next weekend crowsandcats I'm talking about going forward, or didn't you read it all?


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I'm not talking about next weekend crowsandcats I'm talking about going forward, or didn't you read it all?


Oh, I see what you're saying. That's not a bad idea then. That could piss off customers over the long term.


----------

